
A few points to keep in mind when reading any upcoming story about Elon Musk - amoorthy
http://observationalepidemiology.blogspot.com/2017/07/a-few-points-to-keep-in-mind-when.html?m=1
======
serhei
I believe hype is actually Musk's primary product: by constantly coming up
with these announcements he plays his part in maintaining the narrative of the
US being the leader in tech innovation, over and above the narrative of the US
being a formerly cutting-edge economy that is in the process of falling
behind. (Which one is actually true is debatable, but managing perceptions is
an important part of keeping the economy running.) Someone who _merely_
organized solid electric car manufacturing or workable private space launches
would probably not be as successful in attracting investment.

------
amoorthy
I've been an unabashed fan of Elon Musk ever since I read the long series of
essays on him at Wait But Why blog. So I am probably not objective in
evaluating him. This blog post, while not deep in research, did make me pause
and think if my love for all-things-Musk has gone too far. Curious to hear
what the HN community thinks.

------
Boothroid
A friend of a friend of mine knows Elon extremely well. What I heard is that
he is on the spectrum, and/but genuinely a genius.

~~~
Powerofmene
I have spent the greater part of my career working with individuals with
disabilities and I always suspected that he may be on the spectrum. If it is
true then he is a terrific role model for people to see that not all
individuals with autisim are alike.

~~~
amoorthy
Thank you Powerofmene and Boothroid. I would not have guessed this about Elon.
(I didn't even know the phrase "on the spectrum").

